# Breeders in Mississippi?



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone know of good breeders in Mississippi? or nearby?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What variety?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh duh! Standard poodles please.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know of any breeders in Mississippi, but here are some in nearby states. These are just from my favorites list, I'm not neccessarily vouching for them.

In GA:
http://www.kalankennels.com/index.html (Not sure if the Poodle are in TX or GA, but it's worth a try.)
http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/About%20Us.htm
http://www.stargazerpoodles.com/


In FL:
http://www.arispoodles.com/links.htm
http://www.chrystalgallantstandardpoodles.com/home.cfm
http://www.dgani.com/
http://hightidestandardpoodles.com/
http://www.lakecovefarms.com/poodle.html


In AL:
http://www.jushaekennel.com/9101.html

In SC:
http://www.lyndalekennels.com/
http://www.southpawspoodles.com/(this is who Reese'smom is getting her new pup from.)


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

thank you!


----------

